# WM differenti

## cagnaluia

Sentite.. 

ho emerso per curiosità... "xpde" e "enlightenment".... ma nn so come configurare il file rc.conf perchè startx parta con uno di quei WM !!

----------

## luna80

hai già provato con

XSESSION="xpde"

oppure

XSESSION="enlightenment" ?

----------

## cagnaluia

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> hai già provato con
> 
> XSESSION="xpde"
> 
> oppure
> ...

 

si come faccio gia per gnome... ma niente...

----------

## emix

Prova ad editare il file .xinitrc.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *emix wrote:*   

> Prova ad editare il file .xinitrc.

 

sulla home nn c'è questo file

----------

## luna80

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

>  *emix wrote:*   Prova ad editare il file .xinitrc. 
> 
> sulla home nn c'è questo file

 

puoi crearlo tu

----------

## mouser

Se lo tocchi (touch) nella home ed inserisci la variabile che lancia il wm, dovresti bypassare quello generico di X

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

herm... hummm   :Embarassed:   nun so proprio da dove cominciare..

ok.. creo il file .xinitrc

 :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ultimodruido

per enlightenment crei il  file .xinitrd e dentro ci scrivi:

```
exec enlightenment
```

e sei a posto

ciao nic

----------

## gutter

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> per enlightenment crei il  file .xinitrd e dentro ci 

 

Solo per la cronaca il file da creare è .xinitrc e devi dargli i permessi di esecuzione.

Ti posto il mio come esempio:

```
#!/bin/sh

userresources=$HOME/.Xresources

if [ -f "$userresources" ]; then

    xrdb -merge "$userresources"

fi

# Start some nice program

asus_acpid

wmaker
```

----------

## cagnaluia

Salve...

Chiedevo per qualche dritta sullo starting di un ambiente grafico...

di solito. io accedo al PC direttamente sulla console.

Per far partire X e Gnome faccio: "startx"

E sul file /etc/rc.conf imposto se usare Gnome o KDE..

Ma per altri ambienti?

Dico... FVWM, xpde, enlightment, fluxbox, xfce... com'è la procedura?

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

Allo stesso identico modo.

----------

## n3m0

Ti basta creare nella tua home dir un file 

```
.xinitrc
```

e inserire l'unica riga

```
exec <eseguibile-sessione-wm>
```

Es: 

per KDE: exec startkde

per GNOME: exec gnome-session

per Enlightenment: exec enlightenment

Per gli altri devi cercare.

Con quel file presente, il WM/DM caricato sarà quello dentro di esso specificato.

----------

## paperp

E' semplice , in pratica è la stessa.

Una volta accertato che  in /etc/X11/Session hai individuato i wm di tuo interesse è sufficiente che aggiungi la linea

```
XSESSION=fvwm2
```

Nel caso , per esempio , ti interessi far partire il wondow manager fvwm.Chiaramente devi aggiiungere cancelletto(#) alle altre righe degli altri wm che nopn vuoi più che siano avviati di default quando dai

```
startx
```

Nel caso ti trovassi pù spesso ad usare l'ambeinte Xallora è il caso che ti sceglie un login manager: xdm,kdm,gdm,entrance,Inquel caso potrai scelgiere di volta in volta in qual ambiente grafico lavorare.

Ciao.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Allo stesso identico modo.

 

non credo.. gia provato nn partono!

mah.. riprovo.. forse sbaglio qualcosaLast edited by cagnaluia on Fri Feb 18, 2005 9:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## paperp

Puoi postare:

```
$ls -aL /etc/X11/Session
```

..così accertiamo quali wm gentoo ti ha inserito.

----------

## cagnaluia

nn posso postare.. scusate.. nn ho il pc sottomano.. 

altro: è cmq possibile specificarlo a mano dalla console, l'ambiente? esempio: startx -xsession _nome_sessione

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> altro: è cmq possibile specificarlo a mano dalla console, l'ambiente? esempio: startx -xsession _nome_sessione

 

Forse sarebbe il caso di leggere

```
man startx
```

C'è scritto davvero tutto lì sopra (incredibile come siano riusciti a prevedere la maggior parte delle domande dell'utente vero?  :Shocked:  )

----------

## cagnaluia

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   altro: è cmq possibile specificarlo a mano dalla console, l'ambiente? esempio: startx -xsession _nome_sessione 
> 
> Forse sarebbe il caso di leggere
> 
> ```
> ...

 

vorrei proprio evitare di leggere tutti i man per qualsiasi stupidaggine che nn conosco... e sono tante.

se qualcuno sa come: bene. Altrimenti grazie lo stesso.. leggerò per forza il man..

----------

## lavish

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> vorrei proprio evitare di leggere tutti i man per qualsiasi stupidaggine che nn conosco... e sono tante.

 

Quindi dovrebbero leggere gli altri il man per te?

Ringrazia che ti sia stato detto come documentarti piuttosto...

----------

## n3m0

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> se qualcuno sa come: bene. Altrimenti grazie lo stesso.. leggerò per forza il man..

 

Sarei tentato da un bel RTFM...ma purtroppo ho già risposto qualche post su con una soluzione SICURAMENTE funzionante.

----------

## lavish

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Sarei tentato da un bel RTFM...ma purtroppo ho già risposto qualche post su con una soluzione SICURAMENTE funzionante.

 

Infatti, questa soluzione funziona perfettamente

----------

## cagnaluia

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   vorrei proprio evitare di leggere tutti i man per qualsiasi stupidaggine che nn conosco... e sono tante. 
> 
> Quindi dovrebbero leggere gli altri il man per te?
> 
> Ringrazia che ti sia stato detto come documentarti piuttosto...

 

leggi bene prima!! E riporta TUTTO... non solo quello che vuoi!

"....se qualcuno sa come: bene. Altrimenti grazie lo stesso.. leggerò per forza il man....."

TI PARE CHE ABBIA SCRITTO: "leggete il man per me ?"

ci mancherebbe... ho postato solo per risparmiare tempo. E per sentire come la pensano qualcuno che nn è MAN...

Ciao, gentile utente!

PS: ringrazio SEMPRE io.. leggiti tutti i miei post precedenti...

PPS: GRAZIE A TUTTI...

----------

## mouser

Ti spiego meglio la differenza.

Quando dai starx (o starkde, o starxfce4), lanci degli scrippettini che fanno partire una sessione server di X che puoi vedere da un

```

# ps -aux

```

dopodiche' lanciano il client X (Xsession), ed infine lanciano il wm scelto passandogli il valore di DISPLAY del client appena lanciato.

Se dai

```

$ fvwm

```

o

```

$ fluxbox

```

praticamente dici al pc di cercare di avviare un window manager *senza* lanciare una sessione X! Cosa ovviamente impossibile.

Spero di essere stato esauriente.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

ps: ho scritto cio' (che puo' sembrare OT) semplicemente perche', come nel mio caso, faccio fatica ad accettare una soluzione ad un problema senza capire come mai c'e' quel problema. Tutti voi avete dato una soluzione (come sempre in questo forum  :Very Happy:  ), io ho cercato di spiegare a cagnaluia il perche' non riusciva a farli partire. Ciauz  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Evitiamo di scendere nella polemica, altrimenti sarò costretto a chiudere il thread.

----------

## lavish

gutter, potresti chiuderlo ugualmente  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-288100.html

----------

## cagnaluia

 *lavish wrote:*   

> gutter, potresti chiuderlo ugualmente 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-288100.html

 

Lo chiuderei anch io se potessi... 

Ho la memoria corta... e nn ricordavo di aver gia postato tempo fa qualcosa di simile!

Beh.. cmq grazie a tutti, e anche a te "lavish", che hai riesumato una discussione precedente della quale avevo perso memore.. ora ho tutto ciò che mi serve!

Byez

----------

## gutter

 :Question:   *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-288100.html

 

Non avevo fatto caso a questo post. 

@cagnaluia: Ma ti sembrava brutto continuare la  :Evil or Very Mad:  In pratica duplichi i tuoi stessi post  :Question: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *gutter wrote:*   

>   *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-288100.html 
> 
> Non avevo fatto caso a questo post. 
> ...

 

MI SCUSO ANCORA... ma abbiate pazienza... 

..

.

.

.

.

.

vedete: il FORUM è migliore di qualsiasi altra fonte di info.. in pochi minuti ho avuto una panoramica completa, ampia e più fruibile che nn leggendo pagine e pagine di MAN... in più in inglese..

 :Very Happy: 

PS: questa è la forza di gentoo...

----------

## gutter

Ok allora continua qui. Dato che ho fatto il merge dei Thread.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ci mancherebbe... ho postato solo per risparmiare tempo. E per sentire come la pensano qualcuno che nn è MAN...

 

Non voglio fare polemica, solo voglio dire che l'informatica non è tanto questione di opinioni... e in ogni caso man ha sempre ragione!  :Very Happy: 

Di man ti puoi sempre fidare! (mi piace... secondo me viene bene come ritornello pubblicitario...  :Laughing:  )

P.S 

"cercare prima di postare" è una delle regole guida del forum... e quindi è alla base di quella che tu chiami (a ragione IMHO) "la forza di gentoo"  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Di man ti puoi sempre fidare! (mi piace... secondo me viene bene come ritornello pubblicitario...  )
> 
> 

 

In realtà si dovrebbe dire: Di info ti puoi sempre fidare!, dal momento che le pagine info in genere sono più aggiornte di quelle man  :Wink:  oltre ad essere più complete.

----------

